# atlas roof giveaway and scotchgard?



## PTurner

while i was trying to get a little more info on the atlas scotchgard shingles that i just heard about on a post from here i noticed atlas is doing a roof giveaway contest which seem to focus on the those shingles. i know gaf had a contest going on a little while ago but i like how atlas used the suspect thing and some of the comments are kinda funny.

anyway the more i read about the scotchgard shingles, the more i want them for my own roof. i live in florida and we have a lot of algae spots on roofs down here. has anyone used these for a customer? how well did they install (ive never used atlas product before)? will they really keep algae from growing as well as they claim?


----------



## MGP Roofing

I don't know about the atlas shingles, but I know the algae resistant granules work; I saw the perfect test of that idea on a school buildin a few months ago - the building had been built in 2 stages using Pabco shingles. The first stage had no stain guard, and was black with algae, the second stage was spotless, still the original weathered wood colour. I guess it had 5 or 6 years on it, even where runoff was over old shingles onto newer ones at the tie-in, the new shingles were clean.


----------



## PTurner

from what ive seen, im pretty impressed by them. i remember spraying scotchgard to keep my shoes clean back in the day and now it will be keeping my roof clean. granted its not the spray thats protecting the shingles but i think its cool how scotchgard is still keeping things that i want to stay clean, clean.

i was also thinking about signing up for that contest. my roof doesnt have too much algae on it but i read the rules and the winner is the person who gets the most votes in a single day. in my mind im only a facebook post away from possibly winning. i might chuck some dirt up there to make it look worse lol.


----------

